
Russia Is Building Its Own Silicon Valley in Siberia - aaronyy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-01/russia-is-building-its-own-silicon-valley-in-siberia
======
type0
Their statue of a mouse knitting the DNA looks cool. In western universities
laboratory animals often don't get the credit they deserve.

